# So I ordered an Elizabeth



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

So after a few weeks getting myself so confused I just decided to keep to a double boiler. I so much wanted to get a Heat exchanger but the practical side of me kicked in. Damn. Oh well it will be good. The short brew time was the thing knowing I make coffee for people that just drop in daily or weekly and they expect a decent drink from me. So that’s the kind of person I am. Perhaps one day I will think about myself first. Anyway enough things to play with on the Elizabeth to create great coffee so I can still play. First mod needs to be that steam knob. Anyone know of one. Oh and bring that head pressure down. Any advice would be greatfull. Many thanks. J


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

It's nice to see that you've made a choice. I hope it brings you joy along your coffee journey...if it doesn't then you can always sell it on and then scratch that heat exchanger itch...sometimes you just have to go with your choice and see how it pans out. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Ambrack (9 mo ago)

Jonathon White said:


> So after a few weeks getting myself so confused I just decided to keep to a double boiler. I so much wanted to get a Heat exchanger but the practical side of me kicked in. Damn. Oh well it will be good. The short brew time was the thing knowing I make coffee for people that just drop in daily or weekly and they expect a decent drink from me. So that’s the kind of person I am. Perhaps one day I will think about myself first. Anyway enough things to play with on the Elizabeth to create great coffee so I can still play. First mod needs to be that steam knob. Anyone know of one. Oh and bring that head pressure down. Any advice would be greatfull. Many thanks. J


I'm pretty new to this but from everything I've read and seen the Elizabeth is a great choice, I'd love one myself but my budget won't stretch to it yet. Why were you looking to swap from a double boiler to an hx?
I'd be very interested to hear what you make of Elizabeth after you've had a while with it


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Love my Elizabeth I’ve had mine for 12 months and I went for it as I don’t like the transport cafe look and didn‘t want to immediately strip it down and modify it


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Ambrack said:


> I'm pretty new to this but from everything I've read and seen the Elizabeth is a great choice, I'd love one myself but my budget won't stretch to it yet. Why were you looking to swap from a double boiler to an hx?
> I'd be very interested to hear what you make of Elizabeth after you've had a while with it


I will let you know once I’ve played. I’m not saying it’s not a great machine it’s far more practical for sure. It’s just that I had a profi 500 on loan for a while and the texture and taste from using one was amazing. I tried some of the quick warm up tricks on it but it’s not as good as a 30 min warm up. So the dual boiler was more practical. Also with two presets you can program I may even get my wife making a decent cup. We will see. Stranger things have happened the last few years. ( not saying woman don’t make decent coffee. Just my other half can’t ). Yer still enough to play with and create with this new baby. Now this decision is made I need to think what next on the coffee trial. Lol. A second grinder for the filter styles I think.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Water should be the first thing you look at now, good water is imperative to create tasty coffee and protect the machine 

In terms of heat up, just get a timer plug, set the machine to come on before you get up, most e61 groups are ready within 30mins etc


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

cuprajake said:


> Water should be the first thing you look at now, good water is imperative to create tasty coffee and protect the machine
> 
> In terms of heat up, just get a timer plug, set the machine to come on before you get up, most e61 groups are ready within 30mins etc


Thanks for that. I only ever use filter water and also have an RO system but prefer the normal filtered stuff. The warm up on this is way less than the 30 min mark. I don’t have a morning routine as I don’t work. Being lucky enough to take retirement at 50, after thirty odd years being shot at or pulling people out of burning buildings. Now I pursue my hobbies. Just went double boiler for those moments when your friends just pop in.


----------

